# [C++] Datei nach bestimmtem Text durchsuchen...



## Fliwtuett (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Ich kann eigentlich gar nichts in C++ und hab die Aufgabe bekommen,
ein kleines Programm zu schreiben, dass eine Datei auf eine bestimmte Textstelle durchsucht.
So...und dann muss ich mir die Textstelle merken und das ganze an einen String übergeben, denn eigentlich ist die Textstelle eine Pfadangabe zu einem bestimmten Verzeichnis, in dem alle Dateien gelöscht werden sollen, die mit "G" anfangen und mit "308" aufhören. Das selbe soll mit Dateien passieren, die mit "F" anfangen und mit "308" aufhören (die Endung der Dateien is egal!)
Das ganze muss bis Morgen Mittach fertich sein und ich hab keinen blassen schimmer.
Das hier hab ich schon:

#include<iostream.h>
#include<afx.h>
#include<afxwin.h>



int main()
{
	//Lesen in der Datei

	FILE * read;
	read=fopen("DATEI.CFG","r");

	fclose(read);

	//---------------------

	return 0;

}

Bitte helft mir...ich werde echt gelüncht, wenn ich das nich hinbekomme....


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2003)

Hui, ich hoffe du erwartest jetzt nicht, das dir hier einer das fertige Programm schreibt, da kannste denk ich mal lange warten!
N paar Typs:
Les die Datei in der Schleife Zeilenweise aus, vergleich
dann jedesmal die Zeile mit dem String den du suchst,
bis du ihn hast.
Der Rest sollte nicht so das Ding sein, zieh dir n paar C++
Grundlagen rein, Google und wenn dir was unklar ist, oder
du nicht weiter kommst Frag hier wieda nach, aber etwas
expliziter.
Greetz...
Sinac


----------

